# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Yunanistan'da büyük risk

## bozok

*Yunanistan'da büyük risk* 


*Yunanistan’da sosyal patlama yaşanabilir*

Ekonomik kriz yaşayan Yunanistan’ın başı Alman medyası ile dertte. Alman Focus dergisinin tanrıça Afrodit’i el işareti yaparken gösteren kapağıyla başlayan ve Bild’in “Adaları ve Akropolis’i satın” başlığıyla Atina’da kopan fırtınaya bu kez Der Spiegel dergisi eklendi. Alman dergi, katı kemer sıkma önlemlerinin Yunanistan ekonomisini her yönden olumsuz etkilediği tespitinde bulundu. Bütçe önlemlerinin Yunanistan ekonomisine zarar verdiğini belirten Der Spiegel, Yunanistan’ı “depresyonun pençesinde olan bir ekonomi” olarak tarif etti. 

Der Spiegel’deki değerlendirmeye göre, ülkede işsizlik oranı bazı bölgelerde yüzde 70’e yakın. Yunan hükümeti isşizlik oranının 2011’de yüzde 14.3’e çıkacağını öngörürken, OECD bunun fazla iyimser bir tahmin olduğunu ve işsizlik oranının yüzde 20’ye yükselebileceğini bildirdi. Yüksek işsizliğin ve azalan satın alma gücünün, sosyal patlamaları da beraberinde getirmesinden korkuluyor. Uzmanlara göre, ülkede Eylül’de büyük bir işten çıkarma dalgası yaşanabilir. İşsizliğin artması Yunan ekonomisinin yapı taşlarından biri olan tüketimin ciddi şekilde azalmasına, vergi gelirlerinin düşmesine neden oluyor. Yunanistan Ticaret Konfederasyonu, Başkent Atina’daki işletmelerin yüzde 17’sinin iflas bayrağını çektiğini açıkladı. 

Yunanistan’ın turizm gelirlerinde yaşanan düşüş de dikkat çekici boyuta ulaştı. Yunanistan’da turizm gelirlerinin, yılın ilk yarısında yüzde 12, son 2 yılda ise yaklaşık yüzde 25 azaldığı belirtildi.

*Alman dergilerin olay yaratan kapakları*



Alman Focus dergisi, Yunanistan’da yaşanan ekonomik krizi 2 kez kapağına taşıyarak, büyük sansasyon yarattı. Hatta bu kapaklar Yunanistan ile Almanya’nın arasını açtı. İlk kapakta Yunan bayrağına sarılmış tanrıça Afrodit “el hareketi” yapıyordu. Diğerinde ise Focus, Afrodit’i avuç açan dilenci şeklinde gösterdi. 

*üdevlerini yaptı, 9 milyar $’a onay çıktı*

Avrupa Komisyonu, Yunanistan’ın Euro Bölgesi mali yardımının bir sonraki 9 milyar euroluk dilimini Eylül ayında alabilmesi için gereken koşulları sağladığını açıkladı. IMF ve Avrupa Komisyonu’ndan yetkililerin oluşturduğu heyet, 5 Ağustos’ta yaptığı açıklamada Atina’nın bütçe açığını aşağı çekme yolunda önemli mali ilerleme kaydettiğini ancak yatırımcı güveninin geri kazanılması ve planladığı şekilde gelecek yıl piyasalara dönebilmesi için reformlar konusunda yol alması gerektiğini belirtmişti. Komisyondan yapılan açıklamada, “Komisyon, Yunanistan’ın üstlendiği koşullara ilişkin genelde olumlu olan değerlendirmenin, bir sonraki kredi aşamasının önünü açtığı görüşündedir” denildi.


20.08.2010 Cuma / *VATAN*

----------

